
IDosing: Digital way to a high without drugs - jacquesm
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/home/science/iDosing-Digital-way-to-a-high-without-drugs/articleshow/6178279.cms
======
drKarl
“Computer games don’t affect kids; I mean if Pac-Man affected us as kids, we’d
all be running around in darkened rooms, munching magic pills and listening to
repetitive electronic music.” (Kristian Wilson, Nintendo, Inc, 1989.)

------
drKarl
I've tried several "i-doses" out of curiosity and I haven't felt anything. Ok,
I listened to those binaural beat tracks while doing stuff at the computer,
not laying on the bed in a dark room with my eyes closed, but I think that if
it had any effectivity I would have felt something even in a illuminated room
sitting in front of my computer.

